# Monitor lizards!



## CrazyNut (Sep 10, 2015)

Just thought I would start "show of your monitors thread" so photos please! :lol:  
My three!
Old photo of my Varanus Mertensi when he was young.





My 2 juvenile Varanus Storri


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 10, 2015)

One of our flavi's when they were younger.




Our three yellow ackies (not sure why the photo is sideways)




Our two Mertens' having a swim in their younger days.


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2015)

There's a pretty comprehensive thread here: Monitor Pictures Thread


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 11, 2015)

Lol I didn't know there was one. I thought most of the older threads got removed when the server crashed or whatever happened sorry.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 11, 2015)

While it's interesting to see the old thread, I think it's also good to start afresh. It's almost a new site now, lol.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd like to see a new thread too, to see what monitors people are keeping these days. The monitor picture thread dates back a few years.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 13, 2015)

Varanus Storri look really nice.... and very inquisitive too. 

I guess if I ever get a monitor , it'll something small like a couple of Varanus Storri .


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 14, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> Varanus Storri look really nice.... and very inquisitive too.
> 
> I guess if I ever get a monitor , it'll something small like a couple of Varanus Storri .


Storri are awesome, can be a pain to get a hold off but not as bad as others, highly recommend them especially for beginners though everyone will enjoy them! I love them!


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 15, 2015)

I only have a Ridge tailed monitor. I promised my partner I'd only get one monitor haha.


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2015)

I am liking these monitors so far, I am hoping to get an ackie in the near future.
Keep showing them off!

Bredli


----------



## Micksreps (Sep 15, 2015)

My pair of Ackies.


----------



## daztopendpythons (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## pinefamily (Sep 16, 2015)

We have two enclosures in our dining area, one with our three yellow ackies, the other with our red one. They are great entertainment.


----------



## 5hane (Sep 17, 2015)

My Lace Monitor.


----------



## cement (Sep 17, 2015)

Some old shots.


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 6, 2015)

Might aswell chuck my lot in, only a few at the moment with 2-3 more pairs joining the crew in summer  

3 Red Ackie's






2 Tristis Tristis
















And last but not least the merten's 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trewin (Oct 6, 2015)

A lil bit off topic, but anyone know where i can get a pair of hatchling red ackies, im after an unrelated pair with intensions of breeding. I know they start hatching around December-January? having trouble finding people who sell is all....


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 7, 2015)

Be careful introducing unrelated ackies to each other. We haven't done it ourselves, but apparently there is a risk of them turning on each other. Hopefully there is someone who has had experience with this, who can offer advice on how to do it.


----------



## Trewin (Oct 7, 2015)

but don't i need to introduce unrelated pairs for breeding? isn't in-breeding a problem?


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 7, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Be careful introducing unrelated ackies to each other. We haven't done it ourselves, but apparently there is a risk of them turning on each other. Hopefully there is someone who has had experience with this, who can offer advice on how to do it.


You would need unrelated pairs for mixed genes, otherwise you would be just inbreeding... Are you referring to 2 individuals that have never seen each other?


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 7, 2015)

I suspect may populations of Ackies are somewhat inbred anyway. Having visited remote rock outcrops in Northern Oz, where they're as common as garden skinks on the ground, surrounded by a sea of grassland that stretches as far as the eye can see, I don't think may would make the treacherous trip to the next rock pile just to avoid inbreeding.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 7, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> You would need unrelated pairs for mixed genes, otherwise you would be just inbreeding... Are you referring to 2 individuals that have never seen each other?


 [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION], yes, apparently there is a risk when introducing ackies for the first time that they can fight. As I said, haven't tried it myself, but I am sure there must be a way to do so. Hopefully someone with first hand experience can enlighten us. 
We have a trio of sandfire yellow ackies that we bought as a trio, although one of them does have some toes missing; watching them since we've had them, I suspect that one was introduced to the other two, judging by their behaviour.
We also have a red ackie by himself.


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 7, 2015)

I once owned a trio of reds and kept them in a relatively large enclosure without any issues for several yeras. I later on sold them and the new owner put all 3 in a 4 foot fish tank. Within days, the larger male had killed one of the females and badly mauled the other. I'm fairly certain it had something to do with space and/ or the use of enclosure furniture to create barriers between resident animals.

- - - Updated - - -

They had more opportunity to get away from each other, when required.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 7, 2015)

@pinefamily I say you would need to do a slow introduction with a clear barrier so they can get used to each other before the barrier is removed after 1-2 weeks, well thats what I would do anyway lol.
[MENTION=41911]imported-varanus[/MENTION] that's actually really interesting and would make sense, do you know of any papers been done on this or any official scientific research? I would love to read about it. I wonder if dessert chameleons are also slightly inbred?


----------



## Trewin (Oct 7, 2015)

Yea i was referring to putting 2 unrelated hatchies in with each other. I was thinking that space probable has alot to do with fighting and dominance. ill make sure to put heaps of hiding places in myn.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 8, 2015)

[MENTION=41323]Trewin[/MENTION], and make sure the enclosure is big enough; better bigger than smaller. [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION], I'm not sure if monitors can "in-breed" as such; maybe after several generations? Monitors are the closest relative of snakes, and there doesn't seem to be any evidence of inbreeding with snakes that I am aware of.


----------



## Monitor Madness (Oct 8, 2015)

Here is a couple of photos of a lacie I found on my mates property over the weekend. Photos were taking with a phone so sorry about the quality. He was a fair way up the tree too. I sore another one the day before but didn't have a camera with me unfortunately. Its always good to see them out in the wild.


----------



## hector (Oct 9, 2015)

*rosenbergs*

Male and female rosenberg


----------



## kingofnobbys (Oct 15, 2015)

Would love to have one or two SMALL monitors as pets one day , don't have the space for the big guys .


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 15, 2015)

And introducing our newest monitor, a freckled monitor (tristis orientalis).




You can see how small it is, sitting on my wife's wrist.


----------



## baker (Oct 15, 2015)

Some monitors I have found over time.


Lace monitor (Varuanus varius) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr


Lace monitor (Varanus varius) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr


Hatchling yellow spotted monitor, Varanus panoptes by Cameron Baker, on Flickr
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rdFkx7]

Yellow spotted monitor on the beach (Varanus panoptes) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr[/URL]

Cheers Cameron


----------

